# Possibly early labor?



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay we are new to kidding, from our calculation are a female should only be about 128 days. Has gotten extremely big the last two weeks and I noticed that she has some discharge















You think she could possibly be going into labor already?


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a doe that tends to have some drainage for a couple weeks before she kids, but I dont know how common that is. 

Do you know how to check the ligaments along the tail?

It sounds like you are confident of when she got breed, is that right?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

All females have some sort of discharge, that is totally normal. I have a Nubian doe, soon to be FF, who has had a heavy discharge since month 3. For her, this seems to be normal, as I have had others do the same thing and kid normally.

Discharge is not always a great way of detecting labor, others things like the kids dropping, ligaments that turn to mush and an enlarged udder are some. For a few of mine, when they start building a nest or acting oppostire of what they usually do (friendly when usually standoffish or standoffish when usually friendly) are some major signs.

You are sure about the breeding date?


----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes because we didn't get the buck until that date
150 days right?


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

145 to 155 is the common window for delivery. 150 days is the due date because it's in the middle.


----------

